# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  أهــــــــــــــداء ..... "تصويري"!!!!

## ليالي الخبر

...{ السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته }...


\\



\\

 


 مدخـــــــــــــــــل..

 في عيد ميلادك انا احترت شاهديك
 مدري شقدم يا حبيبي هديه 
 قلت الجواهر شفتها بين اياديك
 ياللي عيونك يا عيوني جاذبيه..
 




 
 




مخــــــــرج


لو بيدي عيونك بعيدي انا اعطيك
 واخلي الدنيا بعيدك هنيه
 واهديك قلبي اللي يحبك ويغليك
 ونعيش انا وانت حبيبي سويه
 فعلا انا محتار مدري وش اهديك
 لكن تقبل هاك عمري هديه..





 \\



 \\

----------


## Sweet Magic

ماشاء الله تصوير روعة 

يعطيك الله العافية وننتظر جديد لقطاتك

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

الله
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاااااااااااء الله 
غناتي .. ليالي الخبر تغيبي الغنايم !!!
ما شاء الله رووووعه
عجبتني بقوووه بقوووه طريقة الالتقاطه 
الله يعطيش العافيه والله يسلم هالابداع يااارب
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

*        يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*Sweet Magic**

مشكوره حبيتي على ردك ..
يشرفني مرورك ...*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*عواميه صفوانيه ..*
*
مشكوره حبيتي على ردك ..مرورك الاروع 
وربي يعافيك ويسلمك 
يشرفني مرورك ...*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*الفراشه الحمراء..
**
ربي يعافيك انشاء الله ..
تسلمي على ردك..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

ماشاء الله

تصوير رائع

يعطيك العافيه...بنتظااار جديدك

تحياتي لكـ

----------


## ملكه القلوب

رررررررروعه ياليالي

تسلم الايادي

ويعطيك الف عااااااااافيه

----------


## فرح

ليالي ...
يسلموووو الصوووره كتييرحلووووه
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لقطة روعه 
تسلم هالأيادي الي التقطتها

----------


## نبراس،،،

ليش ما يطلع لي شيء

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*بحر العجائب..
مشكوره على مرورك اختي ..
والأروع مرورك ..
*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

ملكه القلوب..
مشكوره اختي على ردك ..
ربي يسلمك :embarrest:  ..

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*فرح ..
مشكوره اختي على ردك ..
مرورك الأحلى .
*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*
عفاف الهدى..
ربي يسلمك اختي عفاف ..
يسلم لي مرورك ..
*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*نبراس..
هلا اختي غريبه الصوره موجوووده الكل شافها 
بس مايصير خاطرك الا طيب راح انزلها مره ثانيه علشانك:)

*

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
اللقطة مررررررررررة رهيبه
الله يسلم الديات ليالي على هيك التقاطة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## حنين الايام

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ليالي الخبر

هذي الصروره للي ما طلعت لهم وانشاء الله تطلع !!! :toung:

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*همس الصمت ..
مشكوره عزيزتي على مرورك ...
تشكري عليه*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

حنين الايام 

ربي يعافيك مشكوووره

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رهييييييييييييبهـ اللقطه* 

*يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه* 

*بنتظار كل ماهو جديدك ومبدع*

*موفقه دومـ*
* وعساكِ على القوه*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

ورده محمديه ..


مشكوووووووره على مرورك ,, **

----------


## أسنات

تصوير رائع ووردة اروع 
سلمت يداك على التصوير والطرح

----------

